# [Solved] [CIFS] mount geht nur als Root

## Finswimmer

Hi,

fstab:

```
//mediacenter/fotos     /mnt/fotos              cifs            user,exec,auto,rw,guest,iocharset=utf8 0 0
```

Als Root geht "mount /mnt/fotos".

Als User:

```
$mount /mnt/fotos/

mount error(1): Operation not permitted

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

smb.conf auf Server:

```
[Fotos]

path = /mnt/raid/fotos

guest ok = Yes

read only = no

```

Danke

Tobi

----------

## 69719

1. chmod u+s /usr/bin/mount.cifs /usr/bin/umount.cifs

2. mountpoint muss dem nutzer der mounten will gehören

3. user als option in der /etc/fstab angeben

----------

## Finswimmer

Super, vielen Dank  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich muss das nochmal hoch holen.

Wenn ich das mit dem chmod mache, bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

This mount.cifs program has been built with the ability to run as a setuid root program disabled.

mount.cifs has not been well audited for security holes. Therefore the Samba team does not recommend installing it as a setuid root program.

Ich hab das komplette samba Paket installiert.

Was kann ich da machen?

Sebastian

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab das selbe Problem

bei mir war das aber unter /sbin/mount.cifs und /sbin/umount.cifs

LG Roland

----------

## toralf

Also, am schnellsten und bequemsten ist's mit sudo zu machen, denn die Berechtigungen des mount Befehl würde ich nicht ändern wollen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Gute Idee danke, jetzt gehts

LG Roland

----------

